# Findlay Bait Shops



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where the bait shops are in Findlay? Looking for one that pretty much sells everything.
I usually make the trip to Lafferty's in Van Buren.

Thanks!!!


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

The only one I know of is the house on Howard St. I haven't been past it in a while but a couple months ago there was a sign in front of it that said Bait & Tackle. It's not the one right next to the Old Stoney... I know that one closed. It's down the road a little more. I don't know of any others besides this one and I don't know what they do and don't have.


----------



## rbfishin (Aug 10, 2006)

There's a good bait shop on Jefferson St. It's a hard street to find (one way)
If you're going south on Main and turn left (following 224 signs) it will be on your right. The owner is blind, but does an amazing job. She's also a fine musician (plays organ in the Findlay Catholic church).


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

This site list alll the bait and tackle shops in the area. Hope this helps. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/BAITTACK_02.php


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the information everyone, it is very helpful.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

There is also a new one here in Mt. Cory that has everything you could ask for. I hear that they are in the process of aquiring property to move it into Bluffton. They sell shiners, worms, leaches, pretty much everything including all your rigs and lures. If you take I-75 south to SR 235, head north into Mt. Cory. Turn right on Washington St and it will be the 2nd or 3rd house on the left.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Good luck trying to find a decent bait shop in Findlay. The only 2 I know of are the ones previously mentioned . They usually do have bait of some type on a limited supply at certain times but if you need tackle or information they dont have much . Both of these are in an out of the way location also and not very convenient . I still say that if someone had some money and time to invest , they would do very well opening a bait and tackle shop here as long as they were in the right location and if they operated it from an outdoorsman point of view and not like a garage sale . On a main road well traveled, between brinkmans and the reservoirs, or on Tiffin Ave. , or Trenton .


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The City of Findlay has in the past leased the building up on top of the res next to the ramp for a tackle/bait shop. It was big Al's in the 80's I believe.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Thats cool, I didnt know about that. Not a good location for a business venture though , its an isolated spot wich would end up relying almost exclusively on just the fisherman at the findlay reservoir .


----------

